# Uchiha Sasuke(taka) photoshop



## LordUchiha (Sep 10, 2009)

Wazzz up NF. I recently found an excellent drawing by Buraddo and I decided to copy it and edit it with his permission of course. This is going to be my new sig. The drawing of Sasuke was done by Buraddo and the background is obviously by Kishi. The rest was done by me with photoshop. I tried to get the lighting to look like the light was illuminating from Sasuke's kusangi. Anyway comment and rep and stuff if your a good person. 


P.S. If anybody likes my photo shop work I'd be happy to do something for you if you like. 

Click spoiler to see pics


*Spoiler*: __ 









here's one with words


----------



## Dango (Sep 11, 2009)

this should go to the gfx section.

I don't like the red stroke surrounding Sasuke. 
The BG is plain and unfitting. 
Stock needs to be blended more.

Kill the red text - font and placement is bad. 

First time?


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 13, 2009)

I really dislike the red line around Sasuke and his sword is a bit too shiny :s. 
I mistook it for a light saber for a second. >.<


----------

